# 1 or 2 amps



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im going to be putting a 4 pack of 12s in my lac soon,what 1 amp could push 4 12s or should i just run 2 amps????


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

2 amps of anything and depending on what kind of sybs your using


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19616464
> *2 amps of anything and depending on what kind of sybs your using
> *


i ment if anything


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 16 2011, 10:23 PM~19616464
> *2 amps of anything and depending on what kind of sybs your using
> *


o shit and i ment subs... had acouple tonight..


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

The truth is you could run one amp if you chose and it would not matter. The better question is why 1,2 or 4 and what kind of set up is just to be cute why that number of subs? More that likely the 4 ams and subs will be outdone by a setup with less equipment?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just want my shit beatin like fuck ya know :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2011, 10:30 PM~19616528
> *i just want my shit beatin like fuck ya know :biggrin:
> *


to me its best to go with 2 amps if your choosing between 1 and 2... and u want that shit to beat? go with 15's or 18's :biggrin:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2011, 11:30 PM~19616528
> *i just want my shit beatin like fuck ya know :biggrin:
> *


I say stuck with two at the most I like 1 just to fuck with people when they think their shit hit soo hard. But first know the big 3. Get a quality high poweramp, every have a brand theylike but only a few are worth your money. I like old skool PPI. Get some nice subs that can go the distance like mtx 9500,DD,fi,re..etc. And another reason why to cut down on subs is so you have more room for the box. And have you thought about a wall/cab through?


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2011, 11:30 PM~19616528
> *i just want my shit beatin like fuck ya know :biggrin:
> *


I say stuck with two at the most I like 1 just to fuck with people when they think their shit hit soo hard. But first know the big 3. Get a quality high poweramp, every have a brand theylike but only a few are worth your money. I like old skool PPI. Get some nice subs that can go the distance like mtx 9500,DD,fi,re..etc. And another reason why to cut down on subs is so you have more room for the box. And have you thought about a wall/cab through?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918+Jan 17 2011, 12:26 AM~19616493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are all over the place


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

use the good copper for your amp wire kit, none of that cheap wire u get at walmart...
100% crystal-oxygen copper

i got a rockford fosgate amp kit for sale  
positive wire and ur ground wire. with fuse box n fuse :0 

$100 shipped


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

whats up man...you close to the florida..find you a old school killer u.s. amp like the vlx400 or the us400 or us4000 all high current and push over 1000watts rms all day bud..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

one amp that does rms x4 spend money on electrical so it works the way it should..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2011, 02:07 AM~19617730
> *Im going to be nice and say NO.....
> shut up
> you are all over the place
> *


 pit keeping it real... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2011, 01:07 AM~19617730
> *
> shut up
> 
> *


 YOU SHUT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

One very large amp, simplicity wins out the day. Also it's impossible even with a O-scope to set the gains perfectly so there's no phasing problems, one amp removes all issue's with phasing.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2011, 10:04 PM~19616308
> *im going to be putting a 4 pack of 12s in my lac soon,what 1 amp could push 4 12s or should i just run 2 amps????
> *


what kind of subs u runiing


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2011, 02:07 AM~19617730
> *Im going to be nice and say NO.....
> shut up
> you are all over the place
> *


Be nice, man tell you have never outdone someone with more subs. If you put a shitty system together it will be shitty. And yes my thoughts run fast and out of order can only type so fast


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2011, 02:07 AM~19617730
> *Im going to be nice and say NO.....
> shut up
> you are all over the place
> *


Be nice, man tell you have never outdone someone with more subs. If you put a shitty system together it will be shitty. And yes my thoughts run fast and out of order can only type so fast


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

My bad using a phones


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Jan 17 2011, 03:42 PM~19620521
> *what kind of subs u runiing
> *


probly some kickers


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Jan 17 2011, 01:09 PM~19619808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quick question,how much are you looking to spend on subs,and how much on an amp......this will help us give you a better idea of what to recommend


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i mean cant afford the top notch shit but just going to go 4 12 in a sealed box ima go with some kicker comps bro just need to find a good amp for them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what about a PPI 6600


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know a guy selling a PPI Art Series a1200 but wants 500


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

or what about the KICKER IMPULSE IX405D. 5 OR 6 CHANNEL AMP


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2011, 04:24 PM~19622262
> *probly some kickers
> *


what u trying to do.. save money or best amp setup


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go class-d for sub no matter what. cheapest best option.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19624980
> *i mean cant afford the top notch shit but just going to go  4 12 in a sealed box ima go with some kicker comps bro just need to find a good amp for them
> *


run 2 12 vented.four sealed will not out perform 2 vented.spend the extra on amp


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Jan 17 2011, 04:31 PM~19621290
> *Be nice, man tell you have never outdone someone with more subs. If you put a shitty system  together it will be shitty. And yes my thoughts run fast and out of order can only type so fast
> *


I do it on a daily basis but that isnt the point...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

stay away from the kicker comps, they are beyond shitty..... why dont you post up a budget for subs, what kind of music you jam, what are your listening habits/goals and i can help you. because you are headed down a path of disappointment homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 19 2011, 12:53 AM~19635335
> *stay away from the kicker comps, they are beyond shitty..... why dont you post up a budget for subs, what kind of music you jam, what are your listening habits/goals and i can help you. because you are headed down a path of disappointment homie
> *


what about the cvrs then they shitty to??? i just want to bass like rap with hard hittin bass lines homie


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2011, 01:28 PM~19638652
> *what about the cvrs then they shitty to??? i just want to bass like rap with hard hittin bass lines homie
> *


I think comps are fine if your not trying to compete. There way more efficient then alot of mom and pop companies like Sundown and FI and the likes
hno: Now let the flaming begin!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i aint compiting just some everyday bangin type shit, i was looking at some american bass 12s what yall think about that???


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2011, 03:08 PM~19639339
> *i aint compiting just some everyday bangin type shit, i was looking at some american bass 12s what yall think about that???
> *


I have never used there subs, but I have seen them in competition and they did very well. I know they make low/mid/high level subs.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think they hold the record


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2011, 03:37 PM~19639595
> *i think they hold the record
> *


Well I seen a guy hit a 160 in a lincoln at Taylor michigan, he was from Ohio and was using hifonics brutus amps on 4 15" american bass subs but we all know that hifonics amps are garbage :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 19 2011, 12:21 PM~19639010
> *I think comps are fine if your not trying to compete. There way more efficient then alot of mom and pop companies like Sundown and FI and the likes
> hno:  Now let the flaming begin!
> *


 damn one more post closer to not posting in here anymore..kicker is entry level junk..but people keep buyin cheap..they arent better than sa series or ssd ...or dc lvl3 or lvl 2 and there all in the same price range... :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i aint trying to buy a sub thats 400 ea. ya know


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

We got a local guy here who is sponsored and has 80k watts in an extended cab
dodge ram


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that aint doing me any good :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

kicker zx2500 amp im really thnkin bout gettin i know that will push any kind of 4 12s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2011, 10:20 PM~19643016
> *kicker zx2500  amp im really thnkin bout gettin i know that will push any kind of 4 12s
> *


with 4 of these subs???? American Bass DX124 12


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2011, 09:53 PM~19635335
> *stay away from the kicker comps, they are beyond shitty..... why dont you post up a budget for subs, what kind of music you jam, what are your listening habits/goals and i can help you. because you are headed down a path of disappointment homie
> *


Listen to the Master. :thumbsup: Just remember you get what you pay for homie. 

I have a silly question though. What else do you plan to have in your trunk, Hydros with batteries? Air system? or do you plan to keep a stock suspension. You need to determine if you have the correct airspace for 4 12s first, or one 12 with the right airspace will smoke your 4 12s suffocating in a seriously undersized box. I personally have been a big fan of the 10" After too many tickets, car break ins and attempted car jackings i don't really care for the whole world to hear me coming. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

get yourself 4 kicker cvr 12s 4ohms,pre-fab box for 4 12s,make sure to liquid nails or seal it with whatever you want,and lastly get yourself an audiopipe ap3000 amp.....i guarantee it is what your looking for within your budget
the audiopipe can be bought new for 250-310 shipped with warranty and does over 3k watts at 2 ohm bridged  
if you ever have any problems with the audiopipe u can pm me and i can help you out,the main usa rep for audiopipe is my best friend julio so customer support is not a problem :biggrin: 

get some knuconceptz 0 guage wiring,they make good cable and rcas for the money


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

checc it.. you should get what you want if u want those kickers.. i personally wouldnt get em cuz i like quality for a better price vs. name... but do what u like. bst thing is 1 amp to push em.. figure out how ur wiring em and what ur ohm load will be ex. 1 or 2 ohm load.. then shop for an amp that can pushem with there rms rating at that ohm load.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 20 2011, 12:51 AM~19645569
> *get yourself 4 kicker cvr 12s 4ohms,pre-fab box for 4 12s,make sure to liquid nails or seal it with whatever you want,and lastly get yourself an audiopipe ap3000 amp.....i guarantee it is what your looking for within your budget
> the audiopipe can be bought new for 250-310 shipped with warranty and does over 3k watts at 2 ohm bridged
> if you ever have any problems with the audiopipe u can pm me and i can help you out,the main usa rep for audiopipe is my best friend julio so customer support is not a problem :biggrin:
> ...


could get alot better results for the same amount of money or less if he shops right.... and audiopipe is some fleamarket shit


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 20 2011, 04:23 PM~19650775
> *could get alot better results for the same amount of money or less if he shops right.... and audiopipe is some fleamarket shit
> *


obviously,but im catering to what he wants,not what we want for him to get,i deal with different types of customers on a daily basis,some you can help out and some you cant as they already made up their mind before they walk in....
as for audiopipe being flea market shit,LMAO tell that to the hundreds of spl competitors that use this amp along with those gp 3000 from crunch...times are changing homie get with the program  ...but for the money you wont find an amp that does over 3k watts for less than 275.00


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 19 2011, 04:37 PM~19640060
> *damn one more post closer to not posting in here anymore..kicker is entry level junk..but people keep buyin cheap..they arent better than sa series or ssd ...or dc lvl3 or lvl 2 and there all in the same price range... :happysad:
> *


Oh so I'll get banned for telling the guy my opinion? Kicker is not entry level junk, they have entry level junk but they have been in the game long before SSA, FI, and Sundown. The guy stated that he doesn't want to pay 400-500 a sub, he's not competing or trying to win show's and for an efficient sub kicker is a great way to go. So If someone wants to ban me for my opinion so be it :wow:

This is entry level junk that does 60's Steve Mick I was at this show and I seen him last year, he runs kicker subs :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 21 2011, 06:41 AM~19657537
> *Oh so I'll get banned for telling the guy my opinion? Kicker is not entry level junk, they have entry level junk but they have been in the game long before SSA, FI, and Sundown. The guy stated that he doesn't want to pay 400-500 a sub, he's not competing or trying to win show's and for an efficient sub kicker is a great way to go. So If someone wants to ban me for my opinion so be it :wow:
> 
> This is entry level junk that does 60's Steve Mick I was at this show and I seen him last year, he runs kicker subs :biggrin:
> *


um last time I checked L7's and Solo X's werent Kickers entry level line, which is what Mick runs. But the Comps on the other hand are and they are pure garbage (subs in question) so nice job posting a video of a guy that can do those numbers with just about any high end sub since his install skills are so 1337....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 20 2011, 04:35 PM~19650883
> *
> as for audiopipe being flea market shit,LMAO tell that to the hundreds of spl competitors that use this amp along with those gp 3000 from crunch...times are changing homie get with the program  ...but for the money you wont find an amp that does over 3k watts for less than 275.00
> *


lmao spew that bullshit to some n00b that you are trying to make a buck off of....
I was one of the first group of people to test/run the crunch amp..I know what it can and cant do so if getting with the times means running an amp that I played with 5+years ago Ill happily decline...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so you theink them american bass sub and kicker 2500 amp be cool


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 22 2011, 02:00 PM~19666900
> *um last time I checked L7's and Solo X's werent Kickers entry level line, which is what Mick runs. But the Comps on the other hand are and they are pure garbage (subs in question) so nice job posting a video of a guy that can do those numbers with just about any high end sub since his install skills are so 1337....
> *


I stand by what I said. The OP stated he didn't want to spend big money. Comps are in my opinion good for low budget bang.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT 2 12S IN MY LADYS RIDE AND DONT SOUND BAD AT ALL


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 08:15 PM~19668798
> *I GOT 2 12S IN MY LADYS RIDE AND DONT SOUND BAD AT ALL
> *


The good thing about efficient subs is that you don't have buy an extra big amp, and do an electrical upgrade. There budget for people who aren't looking to be a youtube hero.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAHAA RITE, SO 4 KICKER COMPS OR 4 AMERICAN BASS HMNN WHAT SHOULD I DO LOL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 22 2011, 01:05 PM~19666927
> *lmao spew that bullshit to some n00b that you are trying to make a buck off of....
> I was one of the first group of people to test/run the crunch amp..I know what it can and cant do so if getting with the times means running an amp that I played with 5+years ago Ill happily decline...
> *


good for you and your experience, :uh: my buddy designed that crunch amp,a3000dbs,us amps,soundstreams etc all use the same board....and I am testing some new ones as we speak,crescendo audio 3k watt monoblock also made by my buddy,even some of the first sundowns aswell,just cus i dont come in here and talk down down on everybodys opinion or ideas doesnt mean im not experienced,i just sit back and watch what characters like yourself type...

and im not trying to sell buddy shit,i simply said if he needed any support for anything audiopipe that i can personally handle it and that goes for anybody that needs the help..

what i mean about catching up on times is ive used just about any brand car/pro audio there is and still coming out till this day and that just adds to my experiences with different equipment,so when they ask for my opinion i can actually say ive used it or dealt with it...
you can stay being a fanboy if you want its 2011 though


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 06:14 PM~19669129
> *HAHAA RITE, SO 4 KICKER COMPS OR 4 AMERICAN BASS HMNN WHAT SHOULD I DO LOL
> *


i had 2 kicker cvr 15 in a big ass ported box i payd 1oo buck a sub at a fleemarket with a rockford 1800 watt payd like 400 best buy and 2 rockford 1 farad caps got them at pawn shopfor like 50 for both :biggrin: and a yellow top optima payed 200 for that and shit banged in my 82 deville so yea people say fuck that car audio fuck this hydro company end of the day evryone can give there opinion thats what we here for im looking at a 8 inch sundown sub for my cady going to push it with a hifonics Zeus Zxi150.4 and some mb quart componets if any body has any input on the set up hook a brothe up


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 01:26 PM~19667637
> *so you theink them american bass sub and kicker 2500 amp be cool
> *


....... my guy got 3 15 inch cvr pushed by a cheap ass ebay boss amp thats was soposely like 4 thousand whats and shit bangs its all how you set it up by no meens im a pro but just go to amazon and crutfield and read what people coment on them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU THAT


----------



## 68lincolnsuicide (Jan 21, 2011)

why hasnt anyone said P1's or P2's? is rockford fosgate garbage? :drama:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19670001
> *good for you and your experience, :uh: my buddy designed that crunch amp,a3000dbs,us amps,soundstreams etc all use the same board....and I am testing some new ones as we speak,crescendo audio 3k watt monoblock also made by my buddy,even some of the first sundowns aswell,just cus i dont come in here and talk down down on everybodys opinion or ideas doesnt mean im not experienced,i just sit back and watch what characters like yourself type...
> 
> and im not trying to sell buddy shit,i simply said if he needed any support for anything audiopipe that i can personally handle it and that goes for anybody that needs the help..
> ...


I have installed the and used the audiopipe 3000ap's in a db drag setup with 4-15" FI BTL's and those amps for the money were amazing, just saying. BTW Oriental you know how forum's work, truth and experience means nothing when people want to push a product because of personal reason's then there opinion is the only opinion that matters when there a mod


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 PM~19670001
> *good for you and your experience, :uh: my buddy designed that crunch amp,a3000dbs,us amps,soundstreams etc all use the same board....and I am testing some new ones as we speak,crescendo audio 3k watt monoblock also made by my buddy,even some of the first sundowns aswell,just cus i dont come in here and talk down down on everybodys opinion or ideas doesnt mean im not experienced,i just sit back and watch what characters like yourself type...
> 
> and im not trying to sell buddy shit,i simply said if he needed any support for anything audiopipe that i can personally handle it and that goes for anybody that needs the help..
> ...


Those are korean amps are designed and mass produced over there anyone can buy them. Zenon, Chunglam, and Kaya are some of the main buildhouses. So I doubt he "designed" anything since that board has been out for god knows how long. Anyone with enough upfront money can have "their own brand" of amplifiers mister. Requesting a different type of fet or resistor doesnt qualify as designing an amp. Now if you want to get into it we can go into detail as to why there are several (at last count 10 )of that design that blew the fuck up in the past 11-12days (under normal use) and what the inherent flaw is in that amazing design. And why they(companies) went with that board even though they knew it would fail.

And I didn't say you were trying to sell him shit, I told you to save that bullshit line about AP for a n00b that you were trying to make money off of because it was pure bullshit....Now be a good donk rider and stick to trying to look cool for people that don't know better.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 22 2011, 11:46 PM~19670763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


answer the previous questions and we can go from there


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 23 2011, 10:54 AM~19672722
> *I have installed the and used the audiopipe 3000ap's in a db drag setup with 4-15" FI BTL's and those amps for the money were amazing, just saying. BTW Oriental you know how forum's work, truth and experience means nothing when people want to push a product because of personal reason's then there opinion is the only opinion that matters when there a mod
> *


what db drag setup was this? :uh: 
So wheres your truth and experience at Mr Know it all because last time I checked I didnt make any suggestions as to what subs/amps to run nor have I seen any moderators chiming in being biased towards a brand. Stop talking out of your ass and speak facts...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

u won,t 4 subs buy cheap 10,s not 2 cheap then box aint 2 big that it won,t fit but get a good amp power is the trick a cap or 2 wont hurt either u can spend $500 2 $10,000 10 is with install thow all depends on ur budget bro good cables 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOT A GOOD 800-1OOO TO SPEND, FOR A 90 FLEETWOOD LAC


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2011, 08:02 PM~19676676
> *GOT A GOOD 800-1OOO TO SPEND, FOR A 90 FLEETWOOD LAC
> *


care to answer the other questions? 
also will there be airbags or hydraulics on it or is the trunk free game


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2011, 09:21 PM~19676792
> *care to answer the other questions?
> also will there be airbags or hydraulics on it or is the trunk free game
> *


I BUMP RAP, NOTHING IN TRUNK


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Jan 23 2011, 05:40 PM~19676494
> *u won,t 4 subs buy cheap 10,s not 2 cheap then box aint 2 big that it won,t fit but get a good amp power is the trick a cap or 2 wont hurt either u can spend $500 2 $10,000 10  is with install thow all depends on ur budget bro good cables 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2011, 07:57 PM~19676214
> *Those are korean amps are designed and mass produced over there anyone can buy them. Zenon, Chunglam, and Kaya are some of the main buildhouses. So I doubt he "designed" anything since that board has been out for god knows how long. Anyone with enough upfront money can have "their own brand" of amplifiers mister.  Requesting a different type of fet or resistor doesnt qualify as designing an amp. Now if you want to get into it we can go into detail as to why there are several (at last count 10 )of that design that blew the fuck up in the past 11-12days (under normal use) and what the inherent flaw is in that amazing design. And why they(companies) went with that board even though they knew it would fail.
> 
> And I didn't say you were trying to sell him shit, I told you to save that bullshit line about AP for a n00b that you were trying to make money off of because it was pure bullshit....Now be a good donk rider and stick to trying to look cool for people that don't know better.
> *


Where's sundown made? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2011, 08:09 PM~19676287
> *what db drag setup was this?  :uh:
> So wheres your truth and experience at Mr Know it all because last time I checked I didnt make any suggestions as to what subs/amps to run nor have I seen any moderators chiming in being biased towards a brand. Stop talking out of your ass and speak facts...
> *


It's a build thats posted on Steve meats site that was finished and the car was sold before we got pics and vids of it. No you guys don't post biased at all, you just tell others there stupid for posting there opinion. I've posted my build of my civic on here using kicker comps in my doors which sound great. and Ive seen your build, lol


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jan 23 2011, 06:52 PM~19677116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE DOOD PROBLEY ONLY HAD 100 4 I KNOW WHAT U RECOMEND HOMIE  I JUST THROUGH SOMETING ELSE AT HIM


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 24 2011, 07:03 AM~19680560
> *Where's sundown made?  :biggrin:
> *


zenon for the saz and sax series & kaya for the saz 4500siirc
subs (z and ns series) are put together in NC with chinese parts and the other lines are outsourced


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 24 2011, 07:12 AM~19680574
> *It's a build thats posted on Steve meats site that was finished and the car was sold before we got pics and vids of it. No you guys don't post biased at all, you just tell others there stupid for posting there opinion. I've posted my build of my civic on here using kicker comps in my doors which sound great. and Ive seen your build, lol
> *


how fitting its a car that nobody has seen or heard lol.... i hope it was a bassrace setup because if it was for burps only the non peaky curve on the btl is great for music and bassrace but hurts its pure burp results....

you must be feeling stupid since I didnt tell you or anyone that they were stupid for posting an opinion...you are a joke kid

and which build did you see of mine? the car that i never bothered to finish, or my 96 ss that does burps and bassraces over 150 legal all day long w/2 subs and amps


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

the one you never finished, which shows how well you handle installing in the first place. Wow a whole 150? thorshammer is just one of many people doing 51's with ten's. Your a joke, I laughed at your argument's with BIGDIRTY in which you tried calling him out and in the end you never posted pics of your 96 ss. your laughable not just as a mod but as a typical nut hugging fanboy of jacob and steve. Awww, him's all mad cuz someone didn't agree wit him!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Next....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pit bull you told me to anwser your question and i did so whats up????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19681728
> *the one you never finished, which shows how well you handle installing in the first place. Wow a whole 150? thorshammer is just one of many people doing 51's with ten's. Your a joke, I laughed at your argument's with BIGDIRTY in which you tried calling him out and in the end you never posted pics of your 96 ss. your laughable not just as a mod but as a typical nut hugging fanboy of jacob and steve. Awww, him's all mad cuz someone didn't agree wit him!
> *


you are a fucking idiot both of the 96 Impala has been posted several times... 2 Fi BTL 15s and 2 Orion 2500d Image Dynamics components and horns and Orion 8004 and if you want to be technical it burps 154 and will bassrace 151 in a setup thats DAILY oriented and tuned to 27hz....If I wanted to do pure SPL I wouldnt use btl's and I would do alot more than 150  but to refresh your memory


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit fye :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 24 2011, 11:56 AM~19681728
> *the one you never finished, which shows how well you handle installing in the first place. Wow a whole 150? thorshammer is just one of many people doing 51's with ten's. your laughable not just as a mod but as a typical nut hugging fanboy of jacob and steve. Awww, him's all mad cuz someone didn't agree wit him!
> *


I never finished the rebuild because I snatched all the equipment out and decided to go in another direction with the build..that install was almost 4yrs old (modified sx's and vr2000d's) see I change shit constantly because I got it like that  

I find it funny that you have the nerve to call me a fanboy of jacob and steve considering I have never dropped Steves name here and I couldnt care any less for Jacob on a personal level. You must be confused little one...But since you mention it yes Steve and I are very good friends and his builds are always top notch. A lot of people could learn from him  

btw Im not a mod but its a sign of stupidity on your part to keep saying I am even after you have been told that Im not one....and Im nowhere near mad, you are entertaining


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 12:07 PM~19681823
> *pit bull you told me to anwser your question and i did so whats up????
> *


subs - 2 Fi SSD 15s 
amp - 1 Sundown SAZ 1500d 
box - 6-7^ft net 40-75in port 33hz tune (aeros are another option)

that would outperform 4 sealed kicker Comps by a mile in output, tonal accuracy and low end authority and would require minimal electrical system upgrades


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool, what you think all that run??


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 10:10 PM~19687342
> *cool, what you think all that run??
> *


it will fit within the budget that you posted 8-1k
there are other options that would be less if needed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i heard about the fi but truely 4got about them, what do 1 of them subs go 4 ea.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2011, 10:39 PM~19687757
> *i heard about the fi but truely 4got about them, what do 1 of them subs go 4 ea.
> *


that model is 199 for the 15

the bl q and btl cost more


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2011, 10:51 PM~19687135
> *I never finished the rebuild because I snatched all the equipment out and decided to go in another direction with the build..that install was almost 4yrs old (modified sx's and vr2000d's) see I change shit constantly because I got it like that
> 
> I find it funny that you have the nerve to call me a fanboy of jacob and steve considering I have never dropped Steves name here and I couldnt care any less for Jacob on a personal level. You must be confused little one...But since you mention it yes Steve and I are very good friends and his builds are always top notch. A lot of people could learn from him
> ...


That install is pretty fresh :wow: , so if your a baller where's the pics of all the new stuff playa? Got it like that? I doubt it. I found it entertaining when you argued with BIG about how awesome you are in DB Drag yet no one's heard of you. Meh, whatever this is all fun for me to :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 25 2011, 07:25 AM~19691040
> *That install is pretty fresh :wow: , so if your a baller where's the pics of all the new stuff playa? Got it like that? I doubt it. I found it entertaining when you argued with BIG about how awesome you are in DB Drag yet no one's heard of you. Meh, whatever this is all fun for me to  :biggrin:
> *


I havent competed hardcore since 01... I just do local shows every now n then...... And my new stuff isnt here yet, just your run of the mill fanboy SMD's and 4-5KW each...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Same with me, so meh. I bought 4 RF 4000's and sold them before I installed them. Anyway, have a nice day lol


----------



## dropstalk1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, it really depends on what you really want. If you want great sound to come out from your trunk, well I think your better stick with either 2 or 4. This would either be the best, but I would say 4 would be a little excess, but if it could make your sound better, why not, and by the way, you need to pick a perfect combination too. Amp, bass, etc. those are the things that going to make your ride even cooler.	
Regards
June MEchanic for Semi Truck Accident


----------

